# April fools pranks



## Angi (Apr 6, 2011)

After reading the end of the turtle shell (awful) joke it made me wonder if anyone pulled any good/ funny April fools jokes.

My son had me text his baseball coach and say I was at urgent care with him and we thought his arm was broke. This was rec ball so the coach was pretty freaked out. My son didn't have to twist my arm on this I love a good joke. And they got a good laugh after they called me and I told them the truth.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I don't mind a jokey type prank, but I really don't like the ones that you feel are real and that scare or worry you.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I put a fake tattoo behind my ear (an ugly one at that) and told my mom I got another ( I already have one on my hip). She was really mad lol. But thought it was funny after I told her.

Another one I did with my best friend Evan. He, his girlfriend Christine and I all work at the same restaurant. I call Christine from the phone at work and said Evan was handcuffed outside and we didn't know what was going on! Even our manager played along, it was funny. And she took it well  Good sports


----------



## Angi (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I agree Yvonne. My sister's 17 year old daughter and her boyfriend went to my sister and told her she was pregnant. This was 8 years ago. My sister freaked out to make matters worse they told her in front of her then 9 year old little sister who cried and cried when she found out it was a joke she was so disapionted that there wasn't going to be a baby.

Oh Skyler I like the tattoo one. I will have to do that one to my husband next year. He was not happy about my one small tattoo on my back. If it was something ugly and visable he would freak HeeHee!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

When I was younger I got one of those magnetic earrings and told my parents I had gotten my ear pierced, and on the wrong side.


----------



## Angi (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

dmmj, That is good. My husband would really freak out if one of my boys got their ear pierced even if it was on the left side. I wouldn't really care. Another one to think about using. In the state of Ca. You have to be 18 or have a parent consent to get a piercing. But ears are easy to do your self.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*



dmmj said:


> When I was younger I got one of those magnetic earrings and told my parents I had gotten my ear pierced, and on the wrong side.



There isn't a "side" anymore, lol. I remember that from when I was a kid, but now days I have a lot of male friends with both ears pierced and it has absolutely nothing to do with attraction to men or women.


----------



## Angi (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I only see both or left and of course other places . Face and eye brow. I have heard some men we know have them in places I hope to never see too LOL.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*



kyryah said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > When I was younger I got one of those magnetic earrings and told my parents I had gotten my ear pierced, and on the wrong side.
> ...


Well when I was a kid/teenager if you had a piercing on one side you were straight if you had it on the other side you were gay.



The funny thing was my parents were more concerned about me getting an infection ( I said a friend did it with a needle and ice) than anything else.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I totally remember when piercings had "sides" haha  

I'll have to do the fake tattoo thing next year. My mom would just about die if I got another one.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 7, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I phoned work up and asked if they could get me 101 dalmations on loan as we were filming a scene in Spain for the film 101 dalmations,
I did it in English so they didn't know it was me.
It was so funny, cause when I got to work everyone was so excited, but said it is impossible to find so many...
Then when they rang to tell me they couldn't find them, I was stood next to them as I answered the phone, if you could have seen their faces..
Spanish do not have the same sense of humor as the English, 

By the way the Spanish comparison of April fools is December 27'


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2011)

*RE: April fools prankes*

I have to admit, I almost pranked you all.  
There's always next year...


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 7, 2011)

Ahh, Josh just made me nervous lol


----------



## Isa (Apr 7, 2011)

On April Fools day I called my mom and my hubby to tell them that I just found 6 eggs in our male Hermy's enclosure, that Hermy was a female and that the eggs were fertile . It is impossible because we know for sure Hermy is a male and we got him when he was all tinny lol . My hubby was all excited and was sad when I told him "APRILL FOOLLS" so I was feeling bad lol.


----------



## Angi (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh....I don't like jokes that dissapiont people. If it is something a little bad then at least they are glad that it is not true. I thought about telling my husband I was pregnant, but that could kill him or put him in the hospital.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought about telling Rob I was pregnant too, I was actually too worried he would be happy so I didn't go there.


----------



## Isa (Apr 7, 2011)

I felt bad because I did not know he would be sad it was a April Fools joke, I AM the tortoise freak who wants to more tortoises in our house lol


----------



## Angi (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh how funny. Maybe he is the trorty freak now. I don't know how my husband has not fell in love with the torts, but he ignores them. Now he yells for the dog before he even says hi to me when he comes home from work.


----------



## Angi (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh how funny. Maybe he is the trorty freak now. I don't know how my husband has not fell in love with the torts, but he ignores them. Now he yells for the dog before he even says hi to me when he comes home from work.


----------

